# [Kernel] Error al arrancar, no me monta la partición root

## 2uncas

Hola,

Estoy intentando compilar el kernel y me da este error tanto si lo hago con "genkernel" como de la forma manual.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknow-block (0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

En "sda3" tengo la partición root y las opciones de configuración - creo que son las  correctas - la instalación la realicé desde el Live CD 2007 en modo gráfico y el kernel que me compilo si me arranca, la máquina en un PIV HP, y he realizado la misma configuración en un  Dual Core sin problemas.

No se por donde solucionar este error, ¿ alguien me puede dar una pista ?.

Gracias.

----------

## Noss

´Fíjate que tu kernel tenga soporte para tus sistemas de ficheros, y revisa el grub.conf... 

si puede pega como tienes las particiones y tu grub.conf, y te puedo decir algo más

un saludo

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias,

Mi grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

Mi /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda2		none            swap		sw			0 0
> 
> /dev/sda1		/boot	 	ext2	 	noauto,noatime		1 2
> ...

 

Las opcines de compilación

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  <*> Reiserfs support                                                         
> 
>       [ ]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                            
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

Puede que el driver de tu controlador SATA no estén incluídos.

Tendrás que icluírlos con * en el kernel. Si no los encuentras, postea

tu lspci para que podamos ayudarte a dar con los adecuados.

----------

## 2uncas

Esto es lo que me dice lspci | grep SATA

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 

 

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

Entonces supongo que necesitas esto:

```

<*> ATA device support

<*>   AHCI SATA support

<*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

```

Está todo en device drivers ->

  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias, se ha solucionado compilando el kernel con las opciones indicadas.

Saludos.

----------

